# شرح مبسط للاجهزه التكييف اسبلت split unit A/C



## hady haggag (17 مارس 2008)

Split Unit A/C 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
في هذا النوع من وحدات تكييف الهواء لا تحتاج ان تستغني عن الشباك الخاص بالحجرة كما يحدث بالنوع السابق حيث ان هذا النوع يمتاز كثيرا" بسهولة التركيب فهو يتكون من وحدتين منفصلتين ولذلك تسمي الوحدات المنفصلة احداهما تركب داخل الحجرة والاخري تركب بالخارج مع دورة عملية التبريد ثابتة لا تتغير.


اما الوحدات الداخلية :- تسمي Indoor Unit وهي تتكون من المبخر Evaporator والمروحة والفلتر الخاص بتنقية الهواء الداخل الي الحجرة وايضا" صمام التمدد Expansion Valve وتسمي هذه الوحدة ايضا" بوحدة التبخير (المبخر) Evaporating Unit وتختصر EU .



اما الوحدة الخارجية :- وتسمي Outdoor Unit وهي تتكون من المكثف Condenser والكباس Compressor والمروحة وتسمي ايضا" وحدة التكثيف Condensing Unit وتختصر CU .
يتم التوصيل بين الوحدتين بمواسير الفريون ويمكن ان تبعد المسافة بينهم الي 25 متر ولذلك تتميز هذه الوحدات بقلة الضوضاء حيث بعد الكباس عن الحجرة المكيفة .
تتميز هده الوحدات ايضا" بانها تعمل بالتحكم عن بعد Remote Control حيث يمكن للمشغل سهولة التشغيل والتخكم في درجات الحرارة وسرعة المروحة وضبط التوقيت المناسب للفت و للاغلاق Timer . وتقوم بعض الشركات الان بتزويد مساحة التبادل الحراري الذي يحدث داخل المبخر وذلك بزيادة عدد مواسير الفريون النحاس Copper Tubes الي 15 صف من المواسير مما يعمل علي زيادة مساحة التبادل الحراري للهواء المكيف .







اما عن الفلاتر التي توجد في هذا النوع فهي نوعين اساسين :- 
فلتر لتنقية الهواء Air Purifying :- وهذا الفلتر يركب علي مخرج الهواء الي الحجرة المراد تكييفها حيث يعمل كمصيدة للاتربة الصغيرة الحجم Small Airborne Particles من الانتقال للحجرة المكيفة .
فلتر الفريون Fereon Purifying :- وهذا الفلتر يتم تركيب علي مواسير الفريون حيث انه عبارة عن ماسورة صغيرة تحتوي علي مصفاة عند الدخول وعند الخروج تقوم بتنقية القريون من اي شوائب او رواسب تعمل علي انسداد الدائرة وبينهم يوجد ما يسمي بسلكة جيل Gel وتقوم بامتصاص الماء او الرطوبة ان وحدا في الفريون .
وبعض الشركات تقوم بوضع فلتر ثالث ولكنه غير اساسسي وهو للتنقية الهواء المكيف من الروائح الكريهة ويمكن تنقية هذا الفلتر بازالته كل 6 شهور مرة ويوضع في الشمس لمدة 6 ساعات وذلك لتحسين الكفاءة ويسمي Solar Refreshing Deodorizing Filter اتمني من الله تعالي ان هذه الصور الرفقة توضح لك ما قدمته
الملفات المرفقة
اخوك م عبد الهادى حجاج واتمانى من الله دوام الصحه والعافيه لكل المسلمين 
وان شاء الله ناتقى فى مواضيع جديده


----------



## سامح جمال توفيق (19 مارس 2008)

اريد معلومات عن اجهزة التكييف القنوات والممرات والقرىاستاند والكاسيت


----------



## عمرتيتو (20 مارس 2008)

أريد بعض الصور


----------



## سعيد العسكري (16 مايو 2008)

مشكور ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## ام سليمان (1 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله 
جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك المسلمين
احس اني استفدت لاني ناوية اشتري مكيفات الان اعرف كيف اختار المناسب من المكيفات


----------



## ابوليان. (4 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،*


----------



## محب الحرمين (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مكاوى مكاوى س س (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مطلوب كتالوج للدائرة الكهربائية للاسبليت 3حصان


----------



## المحترف25 (24 مارس 2011)

اريد كتالوجات للتكييفات


----------



## مؤنس87 (25 مارس 2011)

ارجو افادتي بانواع المكيفات والاسعار التقريبية لها في السوق
ولكم جزيل الشكر / [email protected]


----------



## محمد بحريه (25 مارس 2011)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## محمد هلال ابويوسف (25 مارس 2011)

اطلب شرح تفصيلي اكثر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## انمار الموزان (3 ديسمبر 2012)

هل يوجد الدائره مفصل عنهاالكهربائيه شرح


----------



## yousefegyp (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (6 ديسمبر 2012)

احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديارعبد الواحد (18 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## nofal (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

